# Does anyone here have criminal records?



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

Do any of you have criminal records or are you just too pure of heart to ever commit such an unthinkable thing as crime? Reason why I ask is because I'm butthurt like fuckhurt and obviously I don't want to feel like the only criminal furry in the world. J/K I'm just a curious cat that wants your info and confession so I can arrest you. J/K again lols fuck me sideways I'm so funny I can make death laugh.

 I'll tell you my crime. I got a speeding ticket once. If I didn't have such a good lawyer I would have been sent to the gallows to be hanged like Saddam Hussein. 

 P.S. I want to add, as a side note, that my brother might/most likely be facing a grand theft felony for shoplifting soon. So if there any furfags with law experience that can give me advice of how to help my brother then please send me a PM. I would be most grateful...and I truly mean it.


----------



## Deo (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes. Now let me proceed to tell you and the entire public sphere of the internet about all twenty six of them...


----------



## Monster. (Apr 7, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> J/K again lols fuck me sideways I'm so funny I can make death laugh.


Yes, you're a fucking riot. :V

I have no record. I was "the good kid" in school and stayed out of trouble. Only real trouble I've gotten into was when a friend of mine tried shop-lifting by sticking some stuff in my bag without telling me. Luckily, an employee saw her do it so I was let off with a warning.


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yes. Now let me proceed to tell you and the entire public sphere of the internet about all twenty six of them...



 I speak for everyone when I say: Oh please do!


----------



## Azure (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I do. I'm a pretty bad person actually.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

one thing involving truancy 

I AM SO FUCKING REBELLIOUS I CAN'T CONTAIN IT HNNNGHHH


----------



## Monster. (Apr 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> one thing involving truancy


HAH. I've never gotten caught. :3c Once, almost, but I smooth-talked my way out.

Okay, I lied. ;-; I called my dad, crying about it, and he explained it to my mom that it was just something stupid that kids did and that I wasn't a bad kid, blah blah blah. To be fair, I at least kept my grades up.


----------



## Azure (Apr 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> one thing involving truancy
> 
> I AM SO FUCKING REBELLIOUS I CAN'T CONTAIN IT HNNNGHHH


One time I skipped school for 3 weeks and got pulled over by a cop in a Camaro. Admittedly, it was like 1997 or something, and I got escorted to school(and left not too much later) but damn that was a badass cop car.


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> Yeah, I do. I'm a pretty bad person actually.



 You don't have to be "bad" in order to be convicted of crime. I know you know that. You cute little angel you.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> One time I skipped school for 3 weeks and got pulled over by a cop in a Camaro. Admittedly, it was like 1997 or something, and I got escorted to school(and left not too much later) but damn that was a badass cop car.


 
I've been in police cars a lot but not for being arrested, mostly being transported by a bored-looking cop.

I skipped about 90% of middle school and at least a few months of 9th grade (the first year of 9th grade, i failed a few times)

Edit: this includes time spent in mental hospitals


----------



## Deo (Apr 7, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> I speak for everyone when I say: Oh please do!


 I speak for everyone when I say: Oh please learn sarcasm!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

I was never caught. :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 7, 2011)

They still haven't recovered the bodies and the evidence is circumstantial at best.


----------



## Azure (Apr 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> I've been in police cars a lot but not for being arrested, mostly being transported by a bored-looking cop.
> 
> I skipped about 90% of middle school and at least a few months of 9th grade (the first year of 9th grade, i failed a few times)


Being transported sucks, it's so boring. I think by the time I graduated from HS, I'd skipped over a year of it. Still passed, thank fuck for private schooling earlier in life.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> Being transported sucks, it's so boring. I think by the time I graduated from HS, I'd skipped over a year of it. Still passed, thank fuck for private schooling earlier in life.


 
I dunno how I passed 8th grade, I missed a shitton of it. They gave me some weird test to take, I passed it, poof I'm in 9th grade. @.@


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> I speak for everyone when I say: Oh please learn sarcasm!



 Hey I've learned what sarcasm was before I could walk. However, I do need to learn how to be funny, maybe you could teach me? In exchange I can show you how to spit like a man. Do we have a deal? ;3333 + =333333


----------



## Deo (Apr 7, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> However, I do need to learn how to be funny, maybe you could teach me?


 Here is a general overview on humor.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh sure, I _could_ have them, if I wanted to.

But I don't, I'm just too cute. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2011)

No I do not. :|


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Here is a general overview on humor.


 
I don't know what I saw, I closed the tab too quickly... >_<


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

i would like to not get eyeraped tonight guys

i'm not on /b/


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Here is a general overview on humor.



 You didn't show me how to be efficient in humor, you only exposed reality that I totally understand. I feel your hatred of existence, but reminding me of stuff I've already seen is not going to help you or me. In fact I feel sorry for you and I hope other people do too.

 If you want to bring me down, I understand. You think I'm a sissy little daydreamer and you want to expose me to reality. I'm in the same fucking boat as you, so please understand that I have been through hell known as reality and I want to improve humanity somehow.

 BTW I still like you, despite the attempt to destroy my "delusional happiness".


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

Keep the thread going everyone! I'm desperate for attention!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Never commited a crime... That cops know about >


----------



## BRN (Apr 7, 2011)

I was arrested for a dual charge of criminal damage and trespass, but I've told you guys this before. Fuck CCTV.

Onto more pressing matters, *this thread sucks*. Congratulations, OP, you're a cool guy on the internet because of how hard you are.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 7, 2011)

In b4 cop's dont know I'm secretly a badass. Damn too late. :V

Assault but that is about it.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> I was arrested for a dual charge of criminal damage and trespass, but I've told you guys this before. Fuck CCTV.
> 
> Onto more pressing matters, *this thread sucks*. Congratulations, OP, you're a cool guy on the internet because of how hard you are.


 Lol, be careful though, some internet tough guys really are tough.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 7, 2011)

I've managed to stay clear of the law.  All I really have is a speeding ticket from when I was young and didn't know you could plead those down to parking offenses.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 7, 2011)

None at all. I'm a model citizen. Not even a parking violation :3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> None at all. I'm a model citizen. Not even a parking violation :3


 
Reminds me, I accidentally backed into another car once. Fucker parked way too close. I checked for damage and then sped off. I feel so guilty :c


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> I was arrested for a dual charge of criminal damage and trespass, but I've told you guys this before. Fuck CCTV.
> 
> Onto more pressing matters, *this thread sucks*. Congratulations, OP, you're a cool guy on the internet because of how hard you are.



 Oh thanks for the "compliment". I'll send you an invitation to my "cool party" right away so you can worship my almighty ass. Maybe you'll even get to kiss it!

 I don't care if this thread sucks. By all logical reasons it is on a furry forum, so it shouldn't suck, it should be "normal". I think you just want beef with me, for some reason.

 Well come try to get me. I fucking dare you! I'll PM my address to you if you want a good fight. I don't care I got nothing to lose except my existence.


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 7, 2011)

In other words, keep on posting so I can collect more evidence...reeheehee


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 7, 2011)

On probation for another year. Fucking PSNI.


----------



## Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> I speak for everyone when I say: Oh please learn sarcasm!


 
You need my avatar xD


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 7, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Oh thanks for the "compliment". I'll send you an invitation to my "cool party" right away so you can worship my almighty ass. Maybe you'll even get to kiss it!
> 
> I don't care if this thread sucks. By all logical reasons it is on a furry forum, so it shouldn't suck, it should be "normal". I think you just want beef with me, for some reason.
> 
> Well come try to get me. I fucking dare you! I'll PM my address to you if you want a good fight. I don't care I got nothing to lose except my existence.


 

Come at me, bro :V


On topic, Nope, no criminal record. I'm a good boy X3


Also, OP has problems, I think He needs Therapyhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLMUzhcFXBE


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 7, 2011)

It pisses me off that in this country if you have a criminal record you will pretty much never ever get a job ever. Thankfully I don't have one but even so, no employer will hire me for some reason... ;_;


----------



## ChaosKingX (Apr 7, 2011)

Nah, I make it a point to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't have a record, but I do have outstanding warrants in multiple counties for possessing high quantities of awesome.


----------



## STB (Apr 7, 2011)

Underage possession of alcohol and drunk in public.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 7, 2011)

Does committing a crime in another foreign country count?


----------



## Riavis (Apr 7, 2011)

Nope. I'm squeaky clean ^_^   The key is to not get caught!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2011)

Not yet, but it's never too late to start!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 7, 2011)

Amazingly no, *not that it's any of your fucking business*. It doesn't surprise me I've made it this long without getting charged with something, but it does surprise me that I'm the first to tell you that. Loser.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 7, 2011)

I accidentally shoplifted once. I was holding lots of shit in my arms at the shop, needed to grab my wallet, put something in my pocket so I had a free hand to grab my wallet from the other pocket and the shop owner was like SDIFJAILSKJDASLKDJASDLJAS. It doesn't really count though and I haven't committed any crimes aside from pirating PS1 ROMs instead of buying replacement CDs. There's also getting served in pubs under 18, but its the countryside and the bartender knew I was underage and nobody really gave a toss.


----------



## Riavis (Apr 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I accidentally shoplifted once. I was holding lots of shit in my arms at the shop, needed to grab my wallet, put something in my pocket so I had a free hand to grab my wallet from the other pocket and the shop owner was like SDIFJAILSKJDASLKDJASDLJAS. It doesn't really count though and I haven't committed any crimes aside from pirating PS1 ROMs instead of buying replacement CDs.


 
Care to explain the mass grave in your back yard then? :V


----------



## NoFoibles (Apr 7, 2011)

does running over 2 people count... :C


----------



## Garfang (Apr 7, 2011)

I never committed anything in my life.. i trying to do the right thing all the time. The only time i did something was when i was a kid where my friend shoplifted something and i decide to do it too. When the shop manager show me he asked me where did i get those and i said the first think came in my mind that we went to the other shop and it didn't have that kind of Kandy so he let me go ouf :S or the other time me and one guy went and steal the valves from car tires which were "expensive" my friend said.. stupid i know  but that's long time ago.


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2011)

Haven't even been pulled over

This should work towards my favor when they're looking for suspects after I enact my Master Plan
muahaha

\Cue some nice men in suits at my door in t-minus 5 minutes


----------



## Thatch (Apr 7, 2011)

I have nothing.


Clean as a child, perfectly upstanding citizen and all that.


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm too coo' for breakin' da law.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

I was once arrested for being too cool


----------



## Ilse (Apr 7, 2011)

One time I stole a Batman horse figurine from the class' toybox when I was in like 2nd grade. They just couldn't contain the rebel in me!!

Ahh I can't even skip school or anything. The fact that I could disappoint my parents in doing so is probably the worst punishment, for me. I hope that won't leave me with too many regrets.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

Punjab said:


> One time I stole a Batman horse figurine from the class' toybox when I was in like 2nd grade. They just couldn't contain the rebel in me!!
> 
> Ahh I can't even skip school or anything. The fact that I could disappoint my parents in doing so is probably the worst punishment, for me. I hope that won't leave me with too many regrets.


 if you want to skip school just say "im too cool for school" therefore it would be illegal for you to go to school
and i doubt your parents want you to go to jail B)


----------



## Ilse (Apr 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> if you want to skip school just say "im too cool for school" therefore it would be illegal for you to go to school
> and i doubt your parents want you to go to jail B)


 
This idea, it is bulletproof.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 7, 2011)

I got pulled over for a tail light not working. Got out of it by drawing the cop's son a dilophosaurus from jurassic park. Cool ass cop.

Man I was a bad teenager, though I never got caught- thank God. I ended up at a party and an officer showed up, offered him a beer and he shot pool with us then left. He told his dispatch "No party out here. Who ever called in the complaint can shove it next time- I am not driving 10 miles out into the woods again."

My friends however- GEEZE most of them were arrested at some point or another. I cannot steal so I could never shoplift much less commit any "real" crime. My guilt would kill me. Drug/liquor related things; however, I am guilty of though considering they hurt no one but myself I didn't care.

Mostly close calls but my record is spotless.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

I was once arrested for stealing all the cats out of the humane society
I herded them home with my three trusty bird-dogs


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I ended up at a party and an officer showed up


 
That's like the closest I've been to THE LAW. Senior prom afterparty (fuck proms, I'd rather just go straight to the afterparty) and the police showed up. Cue 20 kids running into the woods and diving behind bushes before the cops got to the backyard.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> That's like the closest I've been to THE LAW. Senior prom afterparty (fuck proms, I'd rather just go straight to the afterparty) and the police showed up. Cue 20 kids running into the woods and diving behind bushes before the cops got to the backyard.


 
I hate it when people run- its so fucking stupid. Running makes cops assume you have a warrant or are doing something far worse than being at the party or drinking underage. Hell half the time they could care less but when you run its like slapping on doughnut cologne and taking off.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I hate it when people run- its so fucking stupid. Running makes cops assume you have a warrant or are doing something far worse than being at the party or drinking underage. Hell half the time they could care less but when you run its like slapping on doughnut cologne and taking off.


 This. I can't remember if it was my sister or brother.. but one of them was running home from a friends house and the cops saw them running and followed them. They didn't do anything wrong, but just running around at nighttime is enough to get cops attention


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I hate it when people run- its so fucking *stupid*. Running makes cops assume you have a warrant or are doing something far worse than being at the party or drinking underage. Hell half the time they could care less but when you run its like slapping on doughnut cologne and taking off.


 
Re: bolded part
high school!


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think I have a criminal record. Never been arrested. 

Never really committed a notable offense either.

I was on the FBI No-Fly list though. That was fun.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 7, 2011)

Clean record, probably wouldn't have the job I have now if I did have one.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 7, 2011)

All I've got is a ticket for failure to maintain control of the vehicle, which I must admit is rather difficult to do when you're sliding through a ditch on your roof.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> All I've got is a ticket for failure to maintain control of the vehicle, which I must admit is rather difficult to do when you're sliding through a ditch on your roof.


 There's a reason why you ended up upside down.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, I have. Two offenses.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> There's a reason why you ended up upside down.


 
Yes.  Me.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Nope; I'm a goody two-shoes basically.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Y'all be boring motherfuckers.


----------



## Deo (Apr 7, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Y'all be boring motherfuckers.


 Not I.

Also http://www.gardenerplants.com
Has some very good tips on humor as well.


----------



## Deo (Apr 7, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> You didn't show me how to be efficient in humor, you only exposed reality that I totally understand. I feel your hatred of existence,


Hatred of existence? Don't be melodramatic. I hate a lot of things, but I love man things as well.



> If you want to bring me down, I understand. You think I'm a sissy little daydreamer and you want to expose me to reality. I'm in the same fucking boat as you, so please understand that I have been through hell known as reality and I want to improve humanity somehow.


You think me posting Kittens is a means to put you down? Ha ha ha. No. And I did not know you were a day dreamer. Nor do I care. And exposing you to reality? Hardly. I have better things to do. If you are that dissonanced from reality there is really nothing I can do for you, I'm not a psychiatrist and I don't help schizophrenics. And no, I have no fucking idea "what you have been through". Again, I don't care. We all carry scars of our pasts. And what makes you think that I don't want to improve humanity? Wrong. Dead wrong. I work my ass off so that some day I can give amputees back their mobility and autonomy. So shut the fuck up you histrionic thin-skinned bitch.



> BTW I still like you, despite the attempt to destroy my "delusional happiness".


 Where the hell did I ever attack your "delusional happiness"? I don't think happiness is delusional, I'm mean but not completely cynical. I never attacked your happiness, I just posted a link. You're taking this waaaaay too personally.



Olaunn said:


> I think you just want beef with me, for some reason.
> 
> Well come try to get me. I fucking dare you! I'll PM my address to you  if you want a good fight. I don't care I got nothing to lose except my  existence.





Olaunn said:


> In other words, keep on posting so I can collect more evidence...reeheehee


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAA
  ohsweetbabyjesus

  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
  Do you even realize how stupid you sound?
Also, PM it to me bro. And if you're not a pussy you'll give me your name too.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> Re: bolded part
> high school!


 
Yup

Used to, people would just randomly hop the fence at lunch with a huge crowd cheering them on. It was pretty fun, actually, because there was always a cop car like 10 seconds away. Jumping the fence was awesome, running from the cops and escaping was god tier. I think the cops thought it was a nice distraction from the constant drug busts.


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Not I.
> 
> Also http://www.gardenerplants.com/
> Has some very good tips on humor as well.


 
whyyy do you have to do this ;v;


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Not I.
> 
> Also http://www.gardenerplants.com/
> Has some very good tips on humor as well.


 
I expected more from you.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Not I.
> 
> Also [link]
> Has some very good tips on humor as well.


 Dude youre gonna get in shit
at least put a fucking warning.


I was once arrested for having three FUCKING AWESOME THE BEST BIRDS ON EARTH EVER OUT OF ANY PET BIRDS once

Deo and Olaunn are giving me fucking brain damage. if yall want a fight you can come over and we'll have a dance off in my alley. be warned though because i always carry a knife and im not scared of nobody so if you got anything to say to me you can say it to my motha fuckin face or hit me up on my motha fuckin myspace. this lil bitch right here will fuckin kill yo ass NI GUH


----------



## Ley (Apr 7, 2011)

16 charges of assault, nothing serious.

6 made by the same girl who threw the first punch, out of eight fights. 

Moving on.


----------



## Ley (Apr 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Not I.
> 
> Also http://www.gardenerplants.com/
> Has some very good tips on humor as well.


 
Is it bad that I only raised my eyebrows but was otherwise unaffected by all of that?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> Is it bad that I only raised my eyebrows but was otherwise unaffected by all of that?


 
It's flashing to fast, you can't delight in the details.


----------



## Ley (Apr 7, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It's flashing to fast, you can't delight in the details.


 
Oh no, whatever shall I do? :V


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 7, 2011)

i've never been caught, but i've never done anything to put the police behind my trace
once, a cop gave to me and my girlfriend a warn, he caught us bathing naked at the beach
it was the worst shame in my life


----------



## Thatch (Apr 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> Oh no, whatever shall I do? :V


 
Recreate it IRL :V


----------



## Carnie (Apr 7, 2011)

Real men don't get caught :V I'm squeeky clean so far really though.
Also,
you're fairly weird.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> 16 charges of assault, nothing serious.
> 
> 6 made by the same girl who threw the first punch, out of eight fights.
> 
> Moving on.


 
YOU BE VIOLENT! Totally was not expecting that.



EggCarton said:


> Real men don't get caught :V I'm squeeky clean so far really though.
> Also,
> you're fairly weird.


 
Weird is what we do best. Furries and all...


----------



## Ley (Apr 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> YOU BE VIOLENT! Totally was not expecting that.


 
I'm only violent if people threaten my life, my friends' lives, or my families' lives. 

Said girl threatened to kill my little sister if I didn't join her gang. 

35 stitches, both arms broken, and her face dragged on asphalt for a half hour later.. she was from the mexican ghetto that's been set up about a half mile from my place. There's gunshots there every single night.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> Is it bad that I only raised my eyebrows but was otherwise unaffected by all of that?


 
Only if it's bad that I actually did a little dance while the music played. The images did nothing


----------



## Trance (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't have one because I never get caught.   HNNNGH, I'M SO FUCKING EDGY.  :v


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 7, 2011)

Two counts of assault and Vandalism.
The assault charges were dismissed.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 7, 2011)

Thought Crime.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> YOU BE VIOLENT! Totally was not expecting that.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird is what we do best. Furries and all...



But I was getting so used to the normality of the forums D:


----------



## Tycho (Apr 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm only violent if people threaten my life, my friends' lives, or my families' lives.
> 
> Said girl threatened to kill my little sister if I didn't join her gang.
> 
> 35 stitches, both arms broken, and her face dragged on asphalt for a half hour later.. she was from the mexican ghetto that's been set up about a half mile from my place. There's gunshots there every single night.


 
What did you do, run over her with your car repeatedly? Fuck, man.


----------



## Luca (Apr 7, 2011)

I once ripped a tag off a matress...?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 7, 2011)

I was pulled over for a busted taillight once.

I'm so bad.


----------



## Ley (Apr 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> What did you do, run over her with your car repeatedly? Fuck, man.


 
I thoughtfully carried her to the clinic. Except I was too weak. :V

This all happened about two years ago so I'm mello ish. 

In all seriousness, most of the earlier cases were dropped, all of them made by smaller females.. and two males. All of which I had witnesses and all of that fun stuff.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

I was once pulled over for setting off the cops speed meter
apparently i was living too fast and being too cool


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't have a record. They couldn't prove it.


But in all seriousness, no I'm the son of a cop, I'm strait edge, and I'm a competitive shooter, (ATM I'm trying to get a scholarship) sooooooooooo yah, no.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, but all the felony charges I've ever had got dropped.

I have a couple misdemeanors that stuck but nobody gives a shit about those.

And the only real advice you're gonna get for your brother is get a good lawyer.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 7, 2011)

No charges at all. Holy shit, furfags are criminals.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I was once pulled over for setting off the cops speed meter
> apparently i was living too fast and being too cool



[yt]gyUec-lv_jI[/yt]


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 7, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Do any of you have criminal records?


 
Yes. Misdemeanor. Next question.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 7, 2011)

Turning 18 cleared my record. Since then, I haven't been dumb enough to get caught doing anything.


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2011)

Trance said:


> I don't have one because I never get caught.   HNNNGH, I'M SO FUCKING EDGY.  :v


 
SAILBOAT GETAWAY


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 7, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> [yt]gyUec-lv_jI[/yt]


 
AHHAHAA
OMFG. THAT IS THE BEST


----------



## Enwon (Apr 8, 2011)

The only thing I've done to gain police attention was crash a car into a ditch.  It earned me a citation.  And that got dismissed when I took a defensive driving course.

Other than that, I've been a good kid.


----------



## sek-x... (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha I bet I'll win. Beat up a chomo corpse rapist named Alex Pacheco, google that bitch, and I got assault, robbery, theft, kidnapping, and disorderly conduct charges in one crime, so I went to jail for a month when I was 15, then I did 7 months on house arrest, then did a year in corrections, when I was 17 I got out and did 15 months on parole, then I have 2 drinking tickets, 3 graffiti charges cause I took the fall for 2 other friends, I got a disorderly conduct for fighting in school, a tobacco ticket, and worst of all, jaywalking. But ever since I turned 18 I've done my best to not be an idiot.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Haha I bet I'll win. Beat up a chomo corpse rapist named Alex Pacheco, google that bitch, and I got assault, robbery, theft, kidnapping, and disorderly conduct charges in one crime, so I went to jail for a month when I was 15, then I did 7 months on house arrest, then did a year in corrections, when I was 17 I got out and did 15 months on parole, then I have 2 drinking tickets, 3 graffiti charges cause I took the fall for 2 other friends, I got a disorderly conduct for fighting in school, a tobacco ticket, and worst of all, jaywalking. But ever since I turned 18 I've done my best to not be an idiot.


I've fallen in love.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 8, 2011)

No.
However, provoking someone to commit a crime...


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 8, 2011)

I was never charged, nor arrested.


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Haha I bet I'll win. Beat up a chomo corpse rapist named Alex Pacheco, google that bitch, and I got assault, robbery, theft, kidnapping, and disorderly conduct charges in one crime, so I went to jail for a month when I was 15, then I did 7 months on house arrest, then did a year in corrections, when I was 17 I got out and did 15 months on parole, then I have 2 drinking tickets, 3 graffiti charges cause I took the fall for 2 other friends, I got a disorderly conduct for fighting in school, a tobacco ticket, and worst of all, jaywalking. But ever since I turned 18 I've done my best to not be an idiot.


 
Welp
good luck finding a job that doesn't involve thick rubber gloves


----------



## sek-x... (Apr 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Welp
> good luck finding a job that doesn't involve thick rubber gloves



Haha as a tattoo artist I only have to wear thin rubber gloves so I've already got the system beat


----------



## Ley (Apr 8, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Haha I bet I'll win. Beat up a chomo corpse rapist named Alex Pacheco, google that bitch, and I got assault, robbery, theft, kidnapping, and disorderly conduct charges in one crime, so I went to jail for a month when I was 15, then I did 7 months on house arrest, then did a year in corrections, when I was 17 I got out and did 15 months on parole, then I have 2 drinking tickets, 3 graffiti charges cause I took the fall for 2 other friends, I got a disorderly conduct for fighting in school, a tobacco ticket, and worst of all, jaywalking. But ever since I turned 18 I've done my best to not be an idiot.


 
This was never a contest.

Though 16 charges of assault is still my fave. <3


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't think the cops know anything about any criminal activity of mine. They don't even suspect. I would be more concerned if the NZIS knew about what I have written down somewhere... Hehehe...


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 9, 2011)

Once. Last year, when I was in foster care. I had an annoying, psycho bitch of a harpy foster mother. One day I couldn't take it so I simply slapped her very hard in the back of the head and then proceeded to lay down on the sofa and watch TV. It was hilarious watching her stumble around because apparently, I had hit her so hard it made her dizzy. Anyway, she called police and they came within 5 minutes, I said nothing or did anything else and they twisted my arms around and smashed me into the living room coffee table while arresting me. I spent 10 days in a detention center then 4 months in a residential treatment center and didn't get out until last August. 

That is my experience. And to this day, if I ever get arrested again, I'd probably not go down without at least trying to crack one of the bitches with a baseball bat or at least a butter knife. I fucking hate cops and everything else about them. /rageandangeraboutpoliceofficersandeverything


----------



## Bambi (Apr 9, 2011)

@Thread: Nope, no criminal record.

Sad to see that others have gone through the things that they have, but on the other hand, somethings just explain themselves.


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 9, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Haha I bet I'll win. Beat up a chomo corpse rapist named Alex Pacheco, google that bitch, and I got assault, robbery, theft, kidnapping, and disorderly conduct charges in one crime, so I went to jail for a month when I was 15, then I did 7 months on house arrest, then did a year in corrections, when I was 17 I got out and did 15 months on parole, then I have 2 drinking tickets, 3 graffiti charges cause I took the fall for 2 other friends, I got a disorderly conduct for fighting in school, a tobacco ticket, and worst of all, jaywalking. But ever since I turned 18 I've done my best to not be an idiot.



Oh good god, you have to be making that all up...o___o


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 9, 2011)

Twice charged with stalking and harassment in high school, had a restraining order put against me.
Shoplifting, from paper clips to a wii.
Holding a man at knifepoint after he made remarks about someone's hair color.
Three charges with possession of heroin, cocaine, LSD AND of course marijuana.
Murder.
Cannibalism.
Fornicating with roadkill in public places.

i THIIINK that's all.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2011)

I shot this courier kid in the head.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 9, 2011)

Remember kids, it's only illegal if your dumb enough to get caught.


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> Hatred of existence? Don't be melodramatic. I hate a lot of things, but I love man things as well.



 Melodramatic? Pleeeese...go look in the mirror. I start a humble little thread and you come in here with a malevolent agenda and basically ruin the party. Just be a hypocrite, that's cool man.



> You think me posting Kittens is a means to put you down? Ha ha ha. No. And I did not know you were a day dreamer. Nor do I care. And exposing you to reality? Hardly. I have better things to do. If you are that dissonanced from reality there is really nothing I can do for you, I'm not a psychiatrist and I don't help schizophrenics. And no, I have no fucking idea "what you have been through". Again, I don't care. We all carry scars of our pasts. And what makes you think that I don't want to improve humanity? Wrong. Dead wrong. I work my ass off so that some day I can give amputees back their mobility and autonomy. So shut the fuck up you histrionic thin-skinned bitch.


 Ooooo! Getting snippy are we? You don't care and have better things to do? Like post abhorrent links all day and night? Yeeeeah...it's a good thing you're not a mental practitioner. And you work your ass off? I won't say I don't care, but should I care? I know your answer to that: NO!

 Thin-skinned am I? My dear lady, at least I don't wear a mask to conceal it like you do.





> Where the hell did I ever attack your "delusional happiness"? I don't think happiness is delusional, I'm mean but not completely cynical. I never attacked your happiness, I just posted a link. You're taking this waaaaay too personally.


 I assumed the reason you posted the link was because you thought I was a delusional sissyfag that needed a dose of horror to "get right in the head". Why else would you link such gut wrenching shit? Maybe you have a sadistic sense of humor, but a lot of us don't.



> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> Do you even realize how stupid you sound?
> Also, PM it to me bro. And if you're not a pussy you'll give me your name too.


 lololololol!! Do you realize you've insulted me AND posted two links of unacceptable content? How are you not banned? You must be sucking someone off to stay on these forums.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Remember kids, it's only illegal if your dumb enough to get caught.



I have only been caught twice. First time was for burglary on an empty house, second time I re-wired the electric meter to get free electricity. I was arrested once for "suspicion of handling stolen goods" I'd been given a bike that neither me, nor the people I got it from knew was actually a stolen bike, I was let off as I genuinely didn't know it was stolen. Some kid took it from his mother and gave it to some kids on the estate who wrecked it, then my bro's friend took it, then he gave it to me. But at the time no one knew that the boy had took it from his mom.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 10, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> Oh good god, you have to be making that all up...o___o


 
You haven't realized this is a thread about who can be more badass than the next poster?

With how many times I've seen references to "Cop's dont know I did it teehee.." I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You haven't realized this is a thread about who can be more badass than the next poster?
> 
> With how many times I've seen references to "Cop's dont know I did it teehee.." I thought it was obvious.



If people wanted to be "badass" they would be making shit up like Harley has.

I'm pretty sure most people have done something to break a law, even if it is just petty driving offenses, or petty theft or something. Hell, even I do petty things. If the cops knew about what I used to get upto I have several counts of trespass and breaking and entering to add to my list, but I ain't stupid enough to leave evidence and the cops around here mostly care about big stuff.


----------



## Cain (Apr 12, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Melodramatic? Pleeeese...go look in the mirror. I start a humble little thread and you come in here with a malevolent agenda and basically ruin the party. Just be a hypocrite, that's cool man.
> 
> Ooooo! Getting snippy are we? You don't care and have better things to do? Like post abhorrent links all day and night? Yeeeeah...it's a good thing you're not a mental practitioner. And you work your ass off? I won't say I don't care, but should I care? I know your answer to that: NO!
> 
> ...


 
Dude, you're picking a verbal fight with deo. DEO. I'm new to the forum and I know better.DEO. I cannot stress that enough. 
Jeez.


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Dude, you're picking a verbal fight with deo. DEO. I'm new to the forum and I know better.DEO. I cannot stress that enough.
> Jeez.


 
So H&K could you make a note in your guide that Deo is not the messiah?

\look at your post, then look at your signature
\\it's coming off as slightly pathetic


----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> So H&K could you make a note in your guide that Deo is not the messiah?
> 
> \look at your post, then look at your signature
> \\it's coming off as slightly pathetic


Shhh Aden be nice.


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2011)

Azure said:


> Shhh Aden be nice.


 
WWDD


----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> WWDD


 maybe she won't notice \/O\/


----------



## Pine (Apr 12, 2011)

I stole a golf club from the back of somebody's car when I was 10. I'm such a bad person.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> So H&K could you make a note in your guide that Deo is not the messiah?
> 
> \look at your post, then look at your signature
> \\it's coming off as slightly pathetic


 
I don't really understand why these newfags worship Deo.


----------



## Crossdog367 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've done shit-tons of things, but I've never actually been arrested.


----------



## Cain (Apr 13, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I don't really understand why these newfags worship Deo.


 
*shrugs* 
If one of those posts back there was criticizing me or whatnot. Sorry for whatever I did that upset you, kay? :V

Anyways, I think the main reason why new people worship Deo, (not just Deo, the more 'well known' members of the forum, Fay V, H&K etc.) is because they see this person, posting everywhere (not stupidly) and people respect them. Because the newbies want this respect, they worship them, copy them, do everything they do, so they can become like them. This usually never works.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't worship Deo, I like having her here though.  She's my kind of person.  I find her personality to be agreeable and not incompatible with my own and those of some of my other friendly acquaintances here.  Birds of a feather and all that.  Newfags mistake "like" for "worship" possibly because they've never been liked before :V

EDIT: Oh hey, something I remembered.  I used to love shoplifting as a kid.  Little stuff.  Gave me a cheap thrill.


----------



## Cain (Apr 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I don't worship Deo,* I like having her here though.  She's my kind of person.  I find her personality to be agreeable* and not incompatible with my own and those of some of my other friendly acquaintances here.  Birds of a feather and all that.  Newfags mistake "like" for "worship" possibly because they've never been liked before :V



That's another way to look at it. I guess it depends. 

Tycho loves Deeeoooo, Tycho loves Deeoooooo :V Just joking mate xD
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
xD


----------



## Enver (Apr 13, 2011)

Her profile said she was 18! How was I supposed to know she lied?!   Seriously though: yeah, I do. That record is the same reason I refuse to touch alcohol ever again. It's also why I'm never legally allowed to drive in Manitoba or Saskatchewan or carry anything that could be considered a "dangerous weapon". :[


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't have a criminal record, the only crimes I have committed is trespassing and stealing from the said land (I would usually trespass on abandoned land and find 'interesting stuff') and I did a sht-load of that as a kid.


----------



## Azure (Apr 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I don't worship Deo, I like having her here though. She's my kind of person. I find her personality to be agreeable and not incompatible with my own and those of some of my other friendly acquaintances here. Birds of a feather and all that. Newfags mistake "like" for "worship" possibly because they've never been liked before :V
> 
> EDIT: Oh hey, something I remembered. I used to love shoplifting as a kid. Little stuff. Gave me a cheap thrill.


I still love shoplifting. It ups the amount of money I have for rent.


----------



## Brace (Apr 13, 2011)

I wanna be anarchy


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 13, 2011)

Azure said:


> I still love shoplifting. It ups the amount of money I have for rent.



Shoplifting is easy.


----------



## Azure (Apr 13, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Shoplifting is easy.


Haha, tell me about it. Pardon my cargo pockets and sweatshirt belt of +4 beef jerkey.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 13, 2011)

Azure said:


> Haha, tell me about it. Pardon my cargo pockets and sweatshirt belt of +4 beef jerkey.



I've done it a couple times in a huge store with more security cameras than I care to count, and not been seen. Though, I am not saying how I did it. I am also not proud of doing it.


----------



## Azure (Apr 13, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I've done it a couple times in a huge store with more security cameras than I care to count, and not been seen. Though, I am not saying how I did it. I am also not proud of doing it.


I've found that most of the time, they aren't even watching, or the cameras are fakes. I'm not proud either, but I'm unemployed, low on funds, and these fucks won't miss the money at all. What they don't know won't hurt em.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 13, 2011)

Azure said:


> I've found that most of the time, they aren't even watching, or the cameras are fakes. I'm not proud either, but I'm unemployed, low on funds, and these fucks won't miss the money at all. What they don't know won't hurt em.



I can tell a fake from a real one. In one of our local supermarkets the cameras are watched, but one problem is, even though a big store has cameras dotted all over the place they still can't see everywhere.


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 13, 2011)

Meh. I'm a nice girl. I did something like that only once. I had a year of break between graduating from highschool and starting studying on university. Yet- I still wanted to be able to buy cheaper bus tickets, cinema tickets and other crap like that- for that I needed valid student ID. It expired when I got out from high school. But since it was made from some cheap paper crap- it was easy to change the dates on it so I could use it for a year extra.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to work in a (terrible) sports store and was aware of a fair bit of shoplifting, BUT DID NOTHING.
I'm awful. ;^;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 13, 2011)

Maszrum said:


> Meh. I'm a nice girl. I did something like that only once. I had a year of break between graduating from highschool and starting studying on university. Yet- I still wanted to be able to buy cheaper bus tickets, cinema tickets and other crap like that- for that I needed valid student ID. It expired when I got out from high school. But since it was made from some cheap paper crap- it was easy to change the dates on it so I could use it for a year extra.



This "-" does not replace this "," learn2grammar.


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2011)

pulled a knife on someone when I was about 12... heh


----------



## Plantar (Apr 13, 2011)

Bah. Nope, I never quite got caught, but I used to steal tons of things from stores. I mentioned it on skype once in a chat, and down there is what Cerbrus had to say. VVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Azure (Apr 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> pulled a knife on someone when I was about 12... heh


i always knew you were a gangbanger./delicious entendre


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 14, 2011)

Once I threw a knife at a guy for being an asshole, it missed him and hit a tree. We resolved our differences in a fist fight. And yes, I lost. I also hit my brother with an old acoustic guitar once.


----------



## Brace (Apr 14, 2011)

I seem to remember from working at King Soopers that as long as you're stealing things like food, even if anyone does notice they'll rarely confront you about it.  It's only if you're stealing beer, electronics, stuff like that when you're liable to get taken to task for it.  Unless they see you're doing it all the time.  But I can't exactly generalize practices from one store to every store.

Edit:  Anways, things I have done.  Well.  I threw a glass bottle at a moving car once, set off the fire alarms in a church, captured a variety of wild animals, shoved a teacher, broke a plastic lawn table and moved some pillows on a couch, stole candy, stole money and snacks from a vending machine that was quite randomly completely open at 10pm at night, set off illegal fireworks in a residential neighborhood, rode a motorcycle without insurance, rode a motorcycle without protective eyewear, avoided paying a parking fee by riding my motorcycle through the gap where the toll booth arms are, dodged the electric bill, dodged rent, physically restrained my sister, taken a phone away from and physically restrained my mother (after she kicked me), stolen one disc from a Resident Evil 2 rental at blockbuster (Claire side), and I also took about 10,000 copies of demo disks from PlayStation magazine without buying the magazine, as well as distro and software discs from various Linux magazines.  Oh, and I have bought medication ONLINE


----------



## Zenia (Apr 14, 2011)

I shoplifted a nail polish when I was in middle school, and got caught. Got banned from that drug store for life. Though a year later I was back in there, shopping, and not stealing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2011)

Brace said:


> I seem to remember from working at King Soopers that as long as you're stealing things like food, even if anyone does notice they'll rarely confront you about it.  It's only if you're stealing beer, electronics, stuff like that when you're liable to get taken to task for it.  Unless they see you're doing it all the time.  But I can't exactly generalize practices from one store to every store.



I'm quite a lenient guy, if I was running a bar and the odd bit of food was disappearing it wouldn't bother me to much, but the more expensive stuff going missing, would.



> Edit:  Anways, things I have done.  Well.  I threw a glass bottle at a moving car once, set off the fire alarms in a church, captured a variety of wild animals, shoved a teacher, broke a plastic lawn table and moved some pillows on a couch, stole candy, stole money and snacks from a vending machine that was quite randomly completely open at 10pm at night, set off illegal fireworks in a residential neighborhood, rode a motorcycle without insurance, rode a motorcycle without protective eyewear, avoided paying a parking fee by riding my motorcycle through the gap where the toll booth arms are, dodged the electric bill, dodged rent, physically restrained my sister, taken a phone away from and physically restrained my mother (after she kicked me), stolen one disc from a Resident Evil 2 rental at blockbuster (Claire side), and I also took about 10,000 copies of demo disks from PlayStation magazine without buying the magazine, as well as distro and software discs from various Linux magazines.  Oh, and I have bought medication ONLINE



I think we all have done some small things in our lives. I ride on the sidewalk sometimes (illegal to do in the UK), I have ridden my bicycle at night with no lights, jumped red lights, stolen a half a dozen CD's from a second hand shop (CD's were in the basement with the books with a dummy camera in the corner, dummy camera's don't fool me) Trespassed on derelict buildings/land. Set a bale of hay on fire (that was an accident though, as a result of mine and bro's stupidity when we were kids). If I am to make a list I really need to sit and think of the silly shit I did when I was a kid.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> I've found that most of the time, they aren't even watching, or the cameras are fakes. I'm not proud either, but I'm unemployed


Can I make a suggestion here?

Get a job. I know that you're trying, but assuming where this recent predicament has taken you, gainful employment is that much more important now.

*Thread tl;dr*: FUCK CONFORMITY IT PAYS THE BILLS :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Can I make a suggestion here?
> 
> Get a job. I know that you're trying, but assuming where this recent predicament has taken you, gainful employment is that much more important now.
> 
> *Thread tl;dr*: FUCK CONFORMITY IT PAYS THE BILLS :V


 
It's easier for some to get a job than it is for others.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It's easier for some to get a job than it is for others.


Care to elaborate on what makes finding a job so hard for a bunch of physically capable, white, male, twenty-or-somethings?

Uhm, status quotient get?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Care to elaborate on what makes finding a job so hard for a bunch of physically capable, white, male, twenty-or-somethings?
> 
> Uhm, status quotient get?


 
inb4 affirmative action


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

No, I'm not stupid.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> inb4 affirmative action


I was honestly expecting one of these tirades invoking an appeal to emotion to argue out my semantics; not from you necessarily, but someone else whose still waiting in the wings to drop that bombshell.

*@Randy*: The thrust of my argument (my ITT) had more to do with the people who use their problems as an excuse for committing crimes like petty theft, and less to do with diversity struggles in the screening and hiring process of applicants to a job.


----------



## Azure (Apr 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Can I make a suggestion here?
> 
> Get a job. I know that you're trying, but assuming where this recent predicament has taken you, gainful employment is that much more important now.
> 
> *Thread tl;dr*: FUCK CONFORMITY IT PAYS THE BILLS :V


Uhhh, hey. Guess what. I go places every day and apply. California has possibly the highest unemployment rate in the country. I hope every day to be a BURGER JOCKEY. Next you'll tell me to go crawling home, and I'll say there's no door for it, and nowhere to go. So until I have gainful employment, I'll continue to feed myself, thanks very much. Theft isn't an excuse, it's a survival tactic. And yeah, fuck conformity.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> Uhhh, hey. Guess what. I go places every day and apply. California has possibly the highest unemployment rate in the country.


I understand.

And times are difficult on top of that.





Azure said:


> I hope every day to be a BURGER JOCKEY.


Yeah, sometimes that's what you have to do. Not saying you weren't aware of this before, but just a mention for the people out there who might have a stigma working a 9-5 job at McDonalds that at least pays you consistently.





Azure said:


> Next you'll tell me to go crawling home, and I'll say there's no door for it, and nowhere to go.


Nope.

Wasn't going to say that either; I might come off as a snob from time to time, but that's how it looks. 





Azure said:


> So until I have gainful employment, I'll continue to feed myself, thanks very much. Theft isn't an excuse, it's a survival tactic.


Granted, I'm not quite keen on your circumstances. So setting aside my past judgments, what are your present circumstances? Are you receiving unemployment, did you have UI (unemployment insurance), and where are you living presently?





Azure said:


> And yeah, fuck conformity.


Life's hard for everyone, even me. I get the feelings behind that. However, the ITT wasn't directed at you, but people in general who have a disregard for wanting productive, paying labor.


----------



## Azure (Apr 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I understand.
> 
> And times are difficult on top of that.Yeah, sometimes that's what you have to do. Not saying you weren't aware of this before, but just a mention for the people out there who might have a stigma working a 9-5 job at McDonalds that at least pays you consistently.Nope.
> 
> Wasn't going to say that either; I might come off as a snob from time to time, but that's how it looks. Granted, I'm not quite keen on your circumstances. So setting aside my past judgments, what are your present circumstances? Are you receiving unemployment, did you have UI (unemployment insurance), and where are you living presently?Life's hard for everyone, even me. I get the feelings behind that. However, the ITT wasn't directed at you, but people in general who have a disregard for wanting productive, paying labor.


Present circumstances? Hmmmm, well, fresh out the military with a pile of fuck all, more medical problems than I care to admit, and an almost finished college degree, I'm fucked. I'd saved some money, and have a shitty car and a pile of personal junk. There is nowhere to get unemployment, and no insurance so to speak up, I've literally been done over on every level by my wonderful previous employers. So it looks like I have to fight it out like the rest of the rats. And yeah, I can see where some people have disdain for work and would rather leech. That is not my goal. I'm not happy when I don't have a task, or a real objective around which to base my schedule. I have never been, and will never be unwilling to earn a living.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> Present circumstances? Hmmmm, well, fresh out the military with a pile of fuck all, more medical problems than I care to admit, and an almost finished college degree, I'm fucked. I'd saved some money, and have a shitty car and a pile of personal junk. There is nowhere to get unemployment, and no insurance so to speak up, I've literally been done over on every level by my wonderful previous employers. So it looks like I have to fight it out like the rest of the rats. And yeah, I can see where some people have disdain for work and would rather leech. That is not my goal. I'm not happy when I don't have a task, or a real objective around which to base my schedule. I have never been, and will never be unwilling to earn a living.


What kind of work can you do?

Also, where are you living presently to be able to access the internet? Just curious, I'm not trying to be a dick on that one.


----------



## Azure (Apr 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> What kind of work can you do?
> 
> Also, where are you living presently to be able to access the internet? Just curious, I'm not trying to be a dick on that one.


I am living in my apartment. My cheap, stanky shithole apartment. I have the lowest level of internet service available, about 30 bux a month. What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> I am living in my apartment. My cheap, stanky shithole apartment. I have the lowest level of internet service available, about 30 bux a month. What does this have to do with anything?


PM's, got more questions.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't even start with the POORS SHOULD NOT HAVE INTERNETS thing.  With how many places are only accepting applications online these days, yes it is a fucking necessity.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Care to elaborate on what makes finding a job so hard for a bunch of physically capable, white, male, twenty-or-somethings?
> 
> Uhm, status quotient get?



Hard to elaborate, I mean there are many factors at work, the level of a persons qualifications, a persons work history, any criminal records a person might have, their location. 

I'm living in a small town, a very small town which has very little to offer job wise. I am surrounded by other small towns which also have little to offer job wise. I have to use public transport as I don't drive. I have no qualifications except for what I got at high school and more work history is poor, meaning I have not done much work for a very long time so my CV/resume is crap. The city is 2o miles away from me and the easiest form of transport to get there is by train, however I have found out from my advisers and from experience many businesses in the city especially are not keen on employing people who live so far away like I do. Apparently the excuse businesses use is "public transport is unreliable" which to be fair, it isn't the most reliable, however the train service between my town and the city really isn't that bad. 

So yeah, it isn't easy for me as I have a lot against me, but it is not impossible.



Lobar said:


> Don't even start with the POORS SHOULD NOT HAVE  INTERNETS thing.  With how many places are only accepting applications  online these days, yes it is a fucking necessity.



Agreed. I come across many places that say you can send an application in online. However their are computers at library's that can be used. Personally I don't want people peeking over my shoulder being nosy at what I am doing so I prefer to use a PC at home, also library computers restrict you to ONE hour, at least here they do. 

Besides, with the invention of mobile broadband internet can be really cheap on PAYG. broadband dongles.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> Present circumstances? Hmmmm, well, fresh out the military with a pile of fuck all, more medical problems than I care to admit, and an almost finished college degree, I'm fucked. I'd saved some money, and have a shitty car and a pile of personal junk. There is nowhere to get unemployment, and no insurance so to speak up, I've literally been done over on every level by my wonderful previous employers. So it looks like I have to fight it out like the rest of the rats. And yeah, I can see where some people have disdain for work and would rather leech. That is not my goal. I'm not happy when I don't have a task, or a real objective around which to base my schedule. I have never been, and will never be unwilling to earn a living.


 
Come with me
to ND~


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Don't even start with the POORS SHOULD NOT HAVE INTERNETS thing.  With how many places are only accepting applications online these days, yes it is a fucking necessity.


Well, no, I wasn't going to start with the "poors should not have internets", because I was just checking up on his circumstances.

Contrary to popular belief, I'm not a dick, but I do like them in my ass.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Well, no, I wasn't going to start with the "poors should not have internets", because I was just checking up on his circumstances.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, I'm not a dick, but I do like them in my ass.



Just because someone is on welfare doesn't mean they don't deserve some leisure's in life. Besides the internet is very usefull, most businesses have websites these days and an e-mail address, so e-mailing companies asking for jobs is quite handy. There are also websites out there that advertise job vacancies aswell as offer help with CV's/resumes. If anything the internet is quite an important tool for the unemployed.

I can afford the internet. I pay 30 bucks (ish) a month for mine, but mine is a Pay As You Go tarif on a 3G mobile broadband dongle, I also have a data usage limit of 3gigs so viewing YT video's etc is basically a no go.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Hard to elaborate, I mean there are many factors at work, the level of a persons qualifications, a persons work history, any criminal records a person might have, their location.


Right.

I wasn't really hammering away at anyone specifically, although I should be more clear in the future when it comes down to stating my opinion.





Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm living in a small town, a very small town which has very little to offer job wise. I am surrounded by other small towns which also have little to offer job wise. I have to use public transport as I don't drive. I have no qualifications except for what I got at high school and more work history is poor, meaning I have not done much work for a very long time so my CV/resume is crap. The city is 2o miles away from me and the easiest form of transport to get there is by train, however I have found out from my advisers and from experience many businesses in the city especially are not keen on employing people who live so far away like I do. Apparently the excuse businesses use is "public transport is unreliable" which to be fair, it isn't the most reliable, however the train service between my town and the city really isn't that bad.


Their concern might not be complete bullshit. Read a bit more closely: "Public transportation is unreliable", ... that sounds a lot to me like they were worried about how punctual you might be without stating it directly; whether their exact bother rests on public transportation being the culprit i.e, workers coming in late as a result, or whether their exact bother rests on a company phobia borne out of some experiences with people coming from out of town to work, I'm not precisely sure. Could be more things at work here, but the reason is a bit more subtle than is suggested, but the reason is punctuality.

If someone gives you that reason again next time, raise the question.





Randy-Darkshade said:


> So yeah, it isn't easy for me as I have a lot against me, but it is not impossible.


Well, I think that's what I was trying to provoke: People thinking about their circumstances a bit more clearly. 

You've thought through your circumstances, and that places you at an advantage. My initial concern was the ethics of knowing you're already in a vulnerable position and furthering your risk by engaging in risky behavior that could do more harm than good. Understanding now the context of what Azure and others have been through, I now have a different respect for my original argument, but would threaten the same advice to anyone else who simply engaged in that behavior for kicks.*

@*


> Just because someone is on welfare


, I know that, and was just stating that I was checking up on his circumstances to get a clearer picture for that argument. Wasn't pressing it, or re-arguing it. Tis' okay, I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2011)

I attend a company called A4e (Action for employment) a government funded agency that has trained advisers to sit one-on-one with you to help you find a suitable job to suit you. They work around your personal requirements, so they take into account any disibillities you may have (mental and physical), location, and any other barriers you may have standing in your way. I have self confidence issues which I overcome by basically forcing myself to do something. They offer courses that give advice on how to look for jobs and what to look for and how to understand a job description clearly. They will even print you off a bunch of CV's and spec letters and even provide envelopes and stamps so they can be posted. However, it is necessary to attend A4e otherwise my welfare will be suspended.

Back on original topic, it is rare for me to steal anything.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 14, 2011)

I have no crimina  record, hte most illegal thing me or my friends has done is pirating videogaes or music. I gnwerlly avoid illegal things even if I don't thing rhey are bad, because  don't want tp  gwet in trpoublr with thr law.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2011)

Wreth said:


> I have no crimina  record, hte most illegal thing me or my friends has done is pirating videogaes or music. I gnwerlly avoid illegal things even if I don't thing rhey are bad, because  don't want tp  gwet in trpoublr with thr law.



WTF did you just type? There are more typo's in that than I care to count.

Are you typing drunk or something?


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> WTF did you just type? There are more typo's in that than I care to count.
> 
> Are you typing drunk or something?


 
Ahahahahahaha yeah probably drunk xD


----------



## Rouz (Apr 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't have one. I never did anything to get into trouble on purpose. Sure, I almost blew up a large propane tank and could have paralized my step brother but those were both accidents.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a small one but it's not something I discuss with the world. Just know that Fen isn't clean. Though I guess if you know me well enough you'd have realized this long ago.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 15, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I was honestly expecting one of these tirades invoking an appeal to emotion to argue out my semantics; not from you necessarily, but someone else whose still waiting in the wings to drop that bombshell.


 
Nah, I haven't got it in me to argue about things like this anymore. Call me a selfish prick but right now this stuff just doesn't concern me.



Fenrari said:


> I have a small one but it's not something I discuss with the world. Just know that Fen isn't clean. Though I guess if you know me well enough you'd have realized this long ago.



Dirty >:c


----------



## fingerpaints (Apr 16, 2011)

speeding ticket thats about the gist of it, nothing exciting here


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 16, 2011)

not even a traffic ticket. i'm mr squeeky clean. not a single damn background check in the country i couldnt pass with flying colors. lol.


----------

